# How to tell if they are polled?**Pics Added



## allanimals21 (May 15, 2012)

So my doe had triplet doelings last night.  They are out of my buck that passed away in march.  He sure went out with a bang!  My question is I want to know if there is any sure way to tell if kids are polled when they are a few days old.  I can't feel anything on any of them.  Usually I've been able to feel a tiny little nub.  Any ideas?

#1






#2





#3





Can you see anything from these pics?


----------



## ksalvagno (May 15, 2012)

Supposedly there is a way that the fur swirls around the horns that you can tell. I never could tell until there were no horns growing and you realize they are 2 or 3 weeks old. I would just keep feeling them and see if they grow. I would say if horns don't break through within 2 weeks, then you have polled goats.


----------



## currycomb (May 15, 2012)

a single swirl in center of head usually means polled. horned goats have 2 swirls, where the horns will come in,usually.


----------



## allanimals21 (May 15, 2012)

interesting....I'm going outside right now to look!


----------



## Mamaboid (May 15, 2012)

My guess is 
#2 horns
#3 polled

#1 not sure but I would lean toward polled.  Will look forward to an update to see how I did.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (May 15, 2012)

I guess, a polled! Good luck.


----------



## allanimals21 (May 15, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> My guess is
> #2 horns
> #3 polled
> 
> #1 not sure but I would lean toward polled.  Will look forward to an update to see how I did.


Thats what I'm thinking.  Just wanted to see if someone else sees what I see.  I'm really proud of my buck.  He gave me 3 girls...2 of which are probably polled.  Makes it sting even more that I lost him.


----------



## EventerGirl98 (May 16, 2012)

I'd say that they are actually all polled.


----------



## Riverside Fainters (May 16, 2012)

Aww.. my babies! lol.. Good Job  Ms. Laila and Mr. Peeface! I miss Mr. Peeface alot.


----------



## Tmaxson (May 16, 2012)

Mr. Peeface


----------



## NDgal (May 17, 2012)

I've been having a problem detecting polled or not as well. Because my buck, though polled has those giraffe-like ridges that are quite prominent. I'm having a time figuring out if a couple kids are polled, because there are fairly big lumps growing but no breaking of the skin. One boy with pretty big bumps is three weeks and since I disbud by myself I don't want him to get too big for me to handle. I tried comparing my known polled to horned and I'm not seeing consistency in the fur swirls.  The easy ones to tell are when the bumps are pointy; but it can get tough when it's kind of inbetween.


----------



## SuburbanFarmChic (May 18, 2012)

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> My guess is
> #2 horns
> #3 polled
> 
> #1 not sure but I would lean toward polled.  Will look forward to an update to see how I did.


This is my guess too.  

 The giraffe bumps stay rounded. Horns are pokey when they come through.


----------

